# TTOC to Stanford Hall, 1st May 2011



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's this time of year again when on 1st of May the VW North West are having their national meet for VW, Audi and Porsche Cars at Stanford Hall
http://www.stanfordhallvw.co.uk/index.htm

Anyone who has been last year will remember the fantastic time we had 

This year we aim to be able to accommodate 20 + cars whilst the number of Concours cars remain unrestricted. Club stand passes are free, all you need to pay for is normal admission fee to the grounds and the hall.

This event is open to all but we will give *preference to TTOC members* on the club stand - a good reason to join the club NOW [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

So, who is up for this? 

*Definites* 
Dani - A3DFU 
Josh - Super Josh
Syd&Linda - bigsyd
Andrea - ImolaTT
Ian - barton TT
Penny&David - phodge
Andrew&Val - wallsendmag
Jeff&Cherrie - audimad
Rick - R80RTT
Nick&Julie - Nem
Dave - D14COV
John - John-H
peter - peter-ss
Chris&Heather - mctavish
Sean - TTRS-S
Steve - caney
Mark - Mark Davies
Ron - ron_cov
Rich - RICHJWALL
Paul S.
Phill - TT4PJ

*Possibles*
Steve - SteveTDCi

*Concours*
Andy - YELLOW_TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We might have a run down :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent! It's well worth it


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Yes please Dani 

Last year was fun

Josh


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super Josh said:


> Yes please Dani
> 
> Last year was fun
> 
> Josh


Is your address still the same as last year?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please Dani
> ...


Yes it is  Impressed that you still have it, very organised 

Josh


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

we will be there 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I wil be there but in the show and shine


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super Josh said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Super Josh said:
> ...


That's me :wink:



bigsyd said:


> we will be there 8)


Great Syd ,,,, or was that bigsyd 



YELLOW_TT said:


> I wil be there but in the show and shine


I didn't expect anything else :wink:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

can you put me down for this 
thanks andrea


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Please add me,will try and make it this year 

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Andrea and Ian, you are both added to the list 

If you haven't PM'd me your address already last year, then please do it in due course. I won't get any tickets to send out before the middle of April though.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, go on then. I'll try not to be so ill this time!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good on you Penny; you're added


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Put us down as confirmed , I think I'm a member :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Put us down as confirmed


Putting you down this very moment 8)



wallsendmag said:


> I think I'm a member :wink:


Hmmm, must check with the membership secretary :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Could you save us a space please Dani.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Can you stick me down...my car should be complete by then and looking quite special. I m already a TToc member.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Could you save us a space please Dani.


You're on the list Jeff 



R80RTT said:


> Can you stick me down...my car should be complete by then and looking quite special. I m already a TToc member.


Done  Please PM me your contact details so I can send out the ticket when I get them. And welcome to the club!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Might make an apperance :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> Might make an apperance :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is someone bringing the tent so we can just sit there and ignore everyone this year ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

could you put me down as a possible


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

Could you put me down as well,im a ttoc member


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Made this one last year lots to look at 8)

Put me on the list plz 

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Steve, I've put you down as possible now 

And GiddersTT and Dave you're on my list as definites 

Please, will all of you PM me your contact details so I can post out the stand passes as soon as I got them. Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right folks,

I shall get the tickets soon'ish; so come on we have a bit more room on the stand


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Dani, can you put me down as a definite please.

I've got a slightly better TT now, which you may have seen before :wink: , so don't mind it going on the stand! 

Thanks.

Peter.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Dani, can you put me down as a definite please.
> 
> I've got a slightly better TT now, which you may have seen before :wink: , so don't mind it going on the stand!
> 
> ...


Great, Peter 

Please will you PM me your address so I can send out the club stand pass 8)

All, passes should be with you towards the end of next week


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

peter-ss said:


> Dani, can you put me down as a definite please.
> 
> I've got a slightly better TT now, which you may have seen before :wink: , so don't mind it going on the stand!
> 
> ...


I'll reserve the space next to us :wink: Nice to have a photo of both the cars together.


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Dani,

Can you put Heather and I down on the stand please?

Cheers,

Chris (Mctavish)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mctavish said:


> Dani,
> 
> Can you put Heather and I down on the stand please?
> 
> ...


Great Chris!! I was wondering where you were :roll: :wink: 
[and I still got your addy on file]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK folks,

passes will be posted tomorrow. There will be 5 more passes to be had.

Steve, do you want to move to the *definite* list? In which case there will be four more passes available.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

My pass arrived this morning. 

Thank you.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Our pass as arrived.

Thanks Dani


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Mine arrived too  Woo Woo

Thanks Dani

SJ


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Mine arrived.thanks Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad that some (or most) passes seem to have arrived 8)

We actually have 6 more passes now to give away. So come on folks; let's make sure we'll have the biggest stand at Stanford Hall yet


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the pass dani 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

I wil have one then please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You are welcome Syd 



caney said:


> I wil have one then please


On its way Steve; you should have it tomorrow 

I was wondering where you were hiding!! And of course you can always join the club if you really must :wink: :roll: :lol:
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=188122

*Number of available passes down to 5 now*


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

My pass arrived today!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ExcellenTT Penny


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Received my pass thanks..


----------



## TTRS-S (Mar 30, 2011)

We only live up the road so will be going. 

Hope to have a good laugh......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

R80RTT said:


> Received my pass thanks..


Great!! See you on the day 



TTRS-S said:


> We only live up the road so will be going.
> Hope to have a good laugh......


Do you require a club stand pass? There are still 5 passes to be had. And of course you can always join the TTOC :wink:  
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=199742


----------



## ron_cov (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi
I'm Hoping to get to Stamford I trust it's okay to just visit the stand and say hello to you folks 

Ron


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ron_cov said:


> Hi
> I'm Hoping to get to Stamford I trust it's okay to just visit the stand and say hello to you folks
> 
> Ron


You can certainly just pop round, Ron. Let me kow if you decide you want a club stand pass [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
And welcome to the club


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Danni 
recieved my pass 
see you there thanks Andrea


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

ron_cov said:


> Hi
> I'm Hoping to get to Stamford I trust it's okay to just visit the stand and say hello to you folks
> 
> Ron


I think you mean Stanford.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ImolaTT said:


> Hi Dani
> recieved my pass
> see you there thanks Andrea


Yup, see you there


----------



## ron_cov (Feb 8, 2011)

audimad said:


> ron_cov said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks apperntly there is a Stamford Hall in Nottingham now I will go to Stanford Hall in Leicestershire as the company is wiser than me and it's closer


----------



## TTRS-S (Mar 30, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Received my pass thanks..
> ...


I would like a ticket and to join


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm hopefully gonna make it up.. Should be my first show in the TT too.. Will pop my head in, be nice to meet you folks

Been to Stanford hall as a beetle, mk1 &mk2 golf, corrado, s2 and now howfully a TT owner!

James


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Dani,

I seem to be free that weekend, as far as I can tell. Could you keep one of those passes to one side for me please while I check at work that I've got nothing on and I'll get back to you about it tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTRS-S said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > R80RTT said:
> ...


Joining the TTOC is easy: just follow the link I've posted and chose your option 8) 
As for the club stand pass, please PM me your contact details (name/address) and I shall post a pass out to you



Lovinit said:


> I'm hopefully gonna make it up.. Should be my first show in the TT too.. Will pop my head in, be nice to meet you folks
> 
> Been to Stanford hall as a beetle, mk1 &mk2 golf, corrado, s2 and now howfully a TT owner!
> 
> James


Let me know if you require a Club stand pass James



Mark Davies said:


> Dani,
> 
> I seem to be free that weekend, as far as I can tell. Could you keep one of those passes to one side for me please while I check at work that I've got nothing on and I'll get back to you about it tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks.


One pass reserved for you Mark


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd take a pass but not sure my car is worthy, it's pretty boring looking... Also if I take a pass I'd assume I'd have to be there all day???!? Just that I might be travelling with a friend who has a kid that might get bored! And have to duck ou at any time.. If none of this is an issue then
I'll take one.. But if your looking to get your display right then i'll happy move aside for someone else... 8)

Either way I'm gonna be going,

Cheers

James


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lovinit said:


> I'd take a pass but not sure my car is worthy, it's pretty boring looking... Also if I take a pass I'd assume I'd have to be there all day???!? Just that I might be travelling with a friend who has a kid that might get bored! And have to duck ou at any time.. If none of this is an issue then
> I'll take one.. But if your looking to get your display right then i'll happy move aside for someone else... 8)
> 
> Either way I'm gonna be going,
> ...


HI James,

if you want a pass it's yours 

Even though it always says that your car needs to be in place 11am to 4pm, if there is a pressing need you can leave early of course.
As for the looks and standard of your TT: sometimes it is nice to see a standard car rather than a heavily modified one. So this shouldn't be an issue either.
So, again, if you'd like to join us, please do. All you need to do is send me a PM with your contact details and I'll put a pass in the post to you  
See you on the day


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

James get on this show, it's a great venue and it's not all about how many mods you have on your car, we go because we like to catch up with the TT community and have a chin wag lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like I'm coming. We seem to have a decent NW group heading down. Are people going down on the Saturday or early Sunday? If on Saturday, where are people planning to stay and in either case are we going to organise a cruise down together?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

its not that bad a run mark, last year we went down on the Sunday and was a nice drive down


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I intend to go down on Sunday morning Mark. And I'll put your stand pass in the post tomorrow


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Ime going saturday and staying at the premier inn


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello. I have just joined and own a very tidy 3.2 v6 manual coupe. Is this the sort of car i could put on your club stand? Sounds like a fun day out. Richjwall


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

RICHJWALL said:


> Hello. I have just joined and own a very tidy 3.2 v6 manual coupe. Is this the sort of car i could put on your club stand? Sounds like a fun day out. Richjwall


Hi Rich,
any car is worth displaying!! So just PM me with your name and address and I shall send you a club stand pass.

Oh, and welcome to the club


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just booked the Hilton at East Midlands


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How flash :roll: :wink:

*BTW, 3 more passes ready to go to good homes*


----------



## ron_cov (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Dani
i will have a pass please if you have any left I will PM you my address ( I will try to PM you ) 

Ron


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ron_cov said:


> Hi Dani
> i will have a pass please if you have any left I will PM you my address ( I will try to PM you )
> 
> Ron


Great Ron! 
I got your PM and I'll put a stand pass in the post to you tomorrow ,,,,, or is it today? :roll: :wink:

See you soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right folks,

you should all have (had) your club stand passes by this weekend. I've just posted the ones to Ron and Rich.

*We have one more pass for anyone who wants it*, which doesn't mean to say that I can't obtain more passes if required.
Can we make it 25 then?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Right folks,
> 
> you should all have (had) your club stand passes by this weekend. I've just posted the ones to Ron and Rich.
> 
> ...


We have two if members want them :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a taker for the pass Dani ,I'll pm you the details


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I have a taker for the pass Dani ,I'll pm you the details


Ta Andrew,

it's in the post


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

25 TT's, that's going to take up some space.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, lets see if we can make it to 25. I have sent the organiser an e-mail asking if we can have more tickets 8)

So, come on peeps


----------



## ron_cov (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Dani

Many thanks Paas has just arrived

Ron


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're welcome Ron! See you on the day


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
If you have room for another ragtop then I will come along.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> If you have room for another ragtop then I will come along.


I certainly have Phil!  
I shall put the pass in the post as soon as you've PM'd me your address.

See you there


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> If you have room for another ragtop then I will come along.


Always room for another ragtop Phil!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well organised as usual Dani. Is it my presumptive imagination or is it going to be a bright sunny day? 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Any convoys being arranged to the show?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I have just got out of the bath thinking the very same thing.  
Will have a look at the map and post up some ideas tomorrow.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I have just got out of the bath thinking the very same thing.
> Will have a look at the map and post up some ideas tomorrow.


Hi phill, will you be traveling on the m6 or is anybody else traveling down the m6 so we can meet up, I am meeting Dave and 2 TT newbies as services but not been confirmed time and services yet?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Syd......Corley services is the place and a time that suits your traveling plans...

Cheers Dave


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone travelling down via the M1?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Corley services looks good and will pm my local folk to see if they will join us there.
What time are you up for?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Corley services looks good and will pm my local folk to see if they will join us there.
> What time are you up for?


What time are we looking at to get to the hall? And how long will it take from services to hall, could do with a meet tim a at services so I can work out what time to leave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

audimad said:


> Anyone travelling down via the M1?


I will be doing Jeff. But not looked at what times yet, I'll be getting there first thing though to set flags etc up.

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nem said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone travelling down via the M1?
> ...


We're staying over at The Hilton at East Midlands so we can link up on the way


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Is there anymore room? we are picking up our new tts on Friday so would definately be up for this

Jontymo & Tracey


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jontymo said:


> Is there anymore room? we are picking up our new tts on Friday so would definately be up for this
> 
> Jontymo & Tracey


Hi Jontymo,

I shall bring a pass for you on the day 

*All,
I'll be away from my desk (and computer) until late on Saturday evening now so I won't be able to reply to any posts.
I hope everyone who's asked for a club stand pass has received it by now. If not, I shall bring a couple of spare passes on the day. Just watch out for the "yellow submarine" and in case any of you needs to contact me, my mob is: 07711 609 624.
And please remember to use the South Kilworth Gate*


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Dani, I'm not sure if they will let you in the gate without a pass, so not sure if taking them will work?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I was thinking that I would wait for peeps at the gate with the pass(es) in my hand, Nick. :wink:

And I would expect anyone coming without a pass to contact me (hence I posted my mob. nr.) so I won't wait on the gate all day long


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats great then Dani, just thought I'd check


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Great and thanks Dani

What time do you want us there for?

Jon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jontymo said:


> Great and thanks Dani
> 
> What time do you want us there for?
> 
> Jon


I'll aim to be there no later tha 10am, so could be back at the gate ~ 20 min later.

Alternatively we could meet on the way, perhaps in Swinford, which is off J19 off the M1. There is the Chequers pub on the High Street. We could meet at 9:45am in front of it and the drive the rest in convoy  
http://www.chequersswinford.co.uk/


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Great we will meet you at the pub at 9.45, think you mean junction 19 of the M1 though.
I will call you when we are on our way.

Cheers, Jon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, I meant the M1 Jon and I have now corrected my post above.

Brilliant, I shall see you around 9:45am outside Chequers on Sunday


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Dani, i will pm you my mob no.

Jontymo


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jontymo said:


> Thanks Dani, i will pm you my mob no.
> 
> Jontymo


Thanks Jon. Replied


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

we will be arriving at Corley services around 8.00-8.30 am so we can get a coffee and stretch my legs, then leaving at 9am sharp.... looking forward to meeting anybody who is there 8)


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> we will be arriving at Corley services around 8.00-8.30 am so we can get a coffee and stretch my legs, then leaving at 9am sharp.... looking forward to meeting anybody who is there 8)


Ok Syd will aim to get the 2 new guys to Corley for 8.30 
See you Sunday


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Will there any merchandise for sale at Stanford Hall?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


We can meet you at Donington services if that is ok.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

audimad said:


> Will there any merchandise for sale at Stanford Hall?


There might be a bit, I think Andrew was going to put a few bit in the car, not sure what exactly though.



audimad said:


> We can meet you at Donington services if that is ok.


What time are we thinking of meeting / leaving from Donington services then? Cars on club display areas can enter the site from 8am, but I usually aim to be there for 9am which is early enough I think 

Looks like about 45 minutes from there to Stanford, so 8am at Donington services, leaving there for 8:15am? To get the Stanford for 9am.

Nick


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Will there any merchandise for sale at Stanford Hall?
> ...


We can meet you at the services at 8am Nick. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm interested in some club clothing in size XL.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, well if Andrew / Val are ok with that time also we'll aim for that...?

Anyone else going down the M1 wanting to join in there?

As for clothing Jeff we might have a few items of the older stock still left, but as all the new stuff is done as needed we don't keep any stock to hand, simply order an item when a member places an order.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It's 1.6 miles to the services from the Hotel so that should be fine


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Anyone else wanting to come needs to let Danni (A3DFU) know amd meet in front of the Chequers pub (see previous page) at 9:45am to pick up the stand passes.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Spent the afternoon cleaning and polishing the engine bay. Tomorrow the bodywork and interior get the treatment.

Of course, by the time I get there it will be covered in flies again. I've never really taken the car to a proper show before so has anyone got any tips on how to spruce the car up for a show in the middle of a field? What sort of gear do i need to take?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

all i ever used mark (to the shock of a few peeps) loads of cloths and QD soak panel and cloth and drag down panel not in a circular motion and keep changing cloths. this is all i will be doing on Sunday and never did the QS any harm
there _s water and hot if i remember at the toilets if you want to take a bucket_


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

If anyone needs a jetwash i can take ours.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I ll be leaving about 5.15 ish... Snake pass then M1 Junction 36....Interior Nearly Clean..Arches and Wheels Done..Engine And BodyWork to Do...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

R80RTT said:


> I ll be leaving about 5.15 ish... Snake pass then M1 Junction 36....Interior Nearly Clean..Arches and Wheels Done..Engine And BodyWork to Do...


Well have a look up about the M1 meeting point at Donington Services, see if you might make it down for then and join us.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just about to start cleaning the car for tomorrow, well Cherie is. :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Anybody else been giving their TT a quick spit and polish? You would be surprised how well a pan scourer gets the bugs off the paintwork!!!! :lol:


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

we might pop down for a run out is this a good sized show are there many trade stands .did think of coming down and show car but thats a bit late now


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
You and Jayne are welcome to meet Jackie and myself and the other guys at Corley services and then go on from there to the venue, or you can make your own way there in your own time.
It is a nice place to visit as there are some nice gardens to see and also the house is outstanding.
There will be quite a few trade stands, but they mostly cater for the VW guys.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

what time you guys meeting up


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Just had a phone call from our dog sitter and she cannot get here till 9:00 so we will see you at the venue. 8)


----------



## lloyd (Aug 14, 2010)

what time are the others meeting mate


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
If you get to Corley at 8:30 then that will give you 30 mins before Syd and Linda and the rest of the guys depart.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Anybody else been giving their TT a quick spit and polish? You would be surprised how well a pan scourer gets the bugs off the paintwork!!!! :lol:


I have, and was surprised what a mess spilt window cleaner makes of leather seats! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mark Davies said:


> ..... I've never really taken the car to a proper show before so has anyone got any tips on how to spruce the car up for a show in the middle of a field? What sort of gear do i need to take?


Danny says baby wipes Mark. They are certainly good for removing bird splat


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi All,
sorry for my absence from the forum and thread (had a few days way)

I will be at Keele Services at 8:15am if anyone wants to join up there. And of course I'll be in front of Chequers pub in Swinford around 9:45am (possibly earlier depending on traffic.
I shall have 4 spare passes with me of which 3 are spoken for.

See you all tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Dan*ny* says


 :?: :!: :?

Ps: Dani says: baby wipes make concours winners [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Just returned from Stanford Hall... Sorry was well late and had my daughter in toe... You may have seen her, in her little hat lol TT VAG was a very cool car..shame you was nt around for a chat. The yellow TT wAs much nicer in the flesh..Them Tarox Calipers looked the dogs. Drive there and back was pants... No TT,s were on the road..


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Just returned from Stanford Hall... Sorry was well late and had my daughter in toe... You may have seen her, in her little hat lol TT VAG was a very cool car..shame you was nt around for a chat. The yellow TT wAs much nicer in the flesh..Them Tarox Calipers looked the dogs. Drive there and back was pants... No TT,s were on the road..


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry I had to leave early but had to meet a client to give him a quote for his bathrooms.
Thankyou Dani for all your hard work you put into it for us and trust you feel it was worth it with the TT's on the stand that seemed to be bursting at the seams. 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A great day - beautiful weather, superb company, fantastic cars...what more could you need!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't make it. Had a burst pipe last night with water pouring through the kitchen ceiling. So after spending the evening with buckets everywhere and no water I had to repair it today  Even waxed the car yesterday afternoon.

Josh


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Great day all

The club area looked great and even though i'm biased we had the best looking cars!!!!

Well done to John, Nem and Danni.

All the TT's looked great with plenty of attention.

Cheers all

A sunburnt jontymo 8)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We've just got in from Stanford Hall, after stopping off for a meal on the way home, and had a great time; thanks to all involved. 

Here's some photos of the day (including one where Dani was abandoned to speak to Microphone Man).


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

What was that guy waffling on about? I was stood right next to him and could nt heAr a word he was saying...



peter-ss said:


> We've just got in from Stanford Hall, after stopping off for a meal on the way home, and had a great time; thanks to all incolved.
> 
> Here's some photos of the day (including one where Dani was abandoned to speak to Microphone Man).


----------



## mauvedipstick15 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Peter,saw your car car and was looking out for the face in the Avatar, the nearest i thought i got to it was a guy in an orange top.(was that you !!) Had a word with Sid and his other half whilst drooling over his ragtop in the flesh,all in all a pleasant day out.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

The guy with the orange top was Andrew; I bought my TT from him and his new one was the orange TTS, parked next to mine.

You probably wouldn't have recognised me as my face is now red after forgetting to put the sunscreen on!


----------



## mauvedipstick15 (Jan 25, 2011)

It was quite warm with a nice breeze now and again.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Had a great day nice to see everybody


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

any more pics?


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Jontymo


----------



## ron_cov (Feb 8, 2011)

Really nice day great to meet you all and thanks to Dave and Syd for leading the way

Ron


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What a fantastic day!!

Just want to say a huge thank you to everyone on the stand today, was a very impressive turnout indeed. Certainly makes it worthwhile organising (thanks Dani!) when the club gets this sort of support from it's members. I know there were a few people along today for which this was their first meet / event, so I hope you were all made to feel welcome and that this won't just be your first meet, but the first of many 

Few pictures below which I finally found time to take 8)

Nick


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

as usual another great day!


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Marvellous day really enjoyed it 
Thanks to John for his help  and Nem for retrieving my bolt :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

ImolaTT said:


> Marvellous day really enjoyed it
> Thanks to John for his help  and Nem for retrieving my bolt :lol:


with the help of my pliers :wink: :wink:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

caney said:


> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Marvellous day really enjoyed it
> ...


Well a big thanks to you then or we wouldnt have got it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ImolaTT said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > ImolaTT said:
> ...


Torquing about bolts at a pinch and to air some bad jokes in this thread at the risk of it getting locked, one good turn deserves another - sorry that airing should have been filtered out  Comes from a hot bath affecting the brain whilst getting the dust off!

An excellent day indeed. It was great to see everyone again and a fantastic turn out. Thanks to all involved, and especially to Mark's pressure washer and all the kind assistance getting the flies off my car. What a great bunch of people. I'll post some pictures in a bit. I feel an orange moment coming on :wink:


----------



## TTRS-S (Mar 30, 2011)

phodge said:


> A great day - beautiful weather, superb company, fantastic cars...what more could you need!


Thanks for a very pleasant day and to meeting new friends, thanks to the committee for creating and manning the stand.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I only just got back at my desk after a fantastic day yesterday 

Thanks all for coming along, making this another brillianTT event! And as Nick has already said: it was good to see so many new club members turn up; I'm looking foreward to seeing all of you in the near future again ,,,, EvenTT11 comes to mind :wink: 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=186589


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

great day and good to catch up with people and to meet new members, few pics from me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep a good day if only the wind had dropped it would have been a great day


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

After being at Stanford Hall on 1st May, I thought the May photos on our two office calendars were a strange coincidence!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> strange *coincidence*!


I don't believe in coincidnces; someone will have done a bit of research :roll: :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The orange moment has arrived - Andrew's camper van


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

gutted i missed it, had my heart set on going, but called into doin a double shift.. hopefully one day i'll make it to a show

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

james


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lovinit said:


> hopefully one day i'll make it to a show
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> james


One day James


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

What happened to the photo of John-H with the sledgehammer?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good question Peter! Who took that? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

This one ?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

that's the one!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All thanks to Val


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Andrew, ask Val to send a high res picture to our absoluTTe editor along with some words. Think it ought to be the cover shot for A27 :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Andrew, ask Val to send a high res picture to our absoluTTe editor along with some words. Think it ought to be the cover shot for A27 :wink:


She can give him one tomorrow oooo errr Mrs :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, ask Val to send a high res picture to our absoluTTe editor along with some words. Think it ought to be the cover shot for A27 :wink:
> ...


You listening John? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

bigsyd said:


> great day and good to catch up with people and to meet new members, few pics from me


Great pictures Sid. Lets hope for sun at GTI 

Rich


----------

